# Atwood



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Was out looking for crappies last night figured maybe they'd turn on before the rain moved in but nota bite threw the whole tackle box at them nothing. anyone know do fish have green eyes? Just after dark something went swimming through the water that had green glowing eyes I know that walleye eyes look red at night lol just couldn't figure out what it might be


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmmm, unless is was one of these things, my guess would be a saugeye. Their eyes can look blueish in certain lighting too. 
The other theory I have is that it was a black nosed green eyed crappie.


----------



## jessco (Mar 23, 2019)

weird lighting could make eyes look funny,hard to say.


----------



## jessco (Mar 23, 2019)

or maybe a turtle?


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

It had green eyes like that picture I don't know just weird when I saw it


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Ever seen a cat eyes in the dark?

Ima say catfish


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Nope can't say that I have


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Been slamming more monster perch at Nimi Lonnie. Haven't seen you out lately.


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Was out there this morning.2 crappie missed a couple got a few white bass .my nephew got a 12 inch perch yesterday there


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

ltroyer said:


> Was out there this morning.2 crappie missed a couple got a few white bass .my nephew got a 12 inch perch yesterday there


Nice perch! Did the white bass have any size? I never gotten any big ones there.


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Karl Wolf said:


> Nice perch! Did the white bass have any size? I never gotten any big ones there.


Ten to 12 inches what I cought n fat .they were in the bay next to the rest area there.jigs about 18 to 24 inches under a bobber


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

There feeding on the shad big time


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

As a kid I did really well around there for crappies under bobbers. Even a couple saugeye just tight lining minnows on the bottom. My pops said they were walleye, we never heard of saugeye at that time.

I don't hit that shore area with a boat now so i dont crowd the guys with shore access.

You try down behind in the spillway there? I've caught a mix of everything down there but no saugeye of size.


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Haven't recently waiting on them to let more water out for current then I'll hit it for eyes


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Always enjoy your reports bro. Thanks.


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Karl Wolf said:


> Always enjoy your reports bro. Thanks.


I'll be hitting it hard for them crappie n saugs in the next while n hoping for some good ice this winter


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

ltroyer said:


> I'll be hitting it hard for them crappie n saugs in the next while n hoping for some good ice this winter


Aren't we all praying for good ice? I've only ice fished Attwood once. Didn't catch anything,hooked 1 fish but granted I didn't know much of what I was doing at that time. Them more southern lakes just dont freeze up as well.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

ltroyer said:


> Was out there this morning.2 crappie missed a couple got a few white bass .my nephew got a 12 inch perch yesterday there


Awesome! I've caught some 10's but they're 1 out of 100 dinks like the one in my pic. Them little thieves strip waxies and minnies like it's their job. Had to switch to the smallest hooks I have and they still manage to eat around it sometimes. Crawlers have been doing best on perch and gills for me cuz they usually leave some meat on the hook for the comeback.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

ltroyer said:


> Was out looking for crappies last night figured maybe they'd turn on before the rain moved in but nota bite threw the whole tackle box at them nothing. anyone know do fish have green eyes? Just after dark something went swimming through the water that had green glowing eyes I know that walleye eyes look red at night lol just couldn't figure out what it might be


Defiantly a saugeye. All the onesi catch at night i can tell what they are before i get them to shore becuse their eyes glow bright green.


----------

